# New Re Weave Table Runner



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I finally finished this challenging project. It is done in rep weave from a pattern in Handwoven magazine, my first time to do rep weave. If you do not know about rep weave, it has a heavy weft using 3 strands of mop yarn followed by a 3/2 weft to lock in the mop yarn. I had to make several adjustments to the pattern as the thin pick was not always locking in the mop yarn. It is a dense weave sleyed alternating 2 per dent then 3 per dent across in a 12 dent reed. There are 420 warp ends 3 1/2 yards long using 8 shafts to thread. I think it takes a heavier loom than mine for rep weave as it takes quite a bit of beating for the threads to separate. After each raise of the harnesses, I used a stick to make sure the threads were completely separated before throwing the shuttle. The beginning and end of the project are secured by Cavandoli knots, basically two half hitches. I like them, they are quite pretty. The finished runner is 14” x 78”. I am happy it turned out so well given the challenges I had making it. Now, on to the next project, a Christmas table runner in red and white using a huck lace pattern.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful! thanks for sharing


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Well done weaving. I would not pick those colors together but I think the colors did not come true on the photo. That nice heavy fabric will make a useful table runner.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, that is stunning! Wow. Definitely worth all your hard work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

LilgirlCA said:


> Beautiful! thanks for sharing


Thank you, Lilgirl.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MMWRay said:


> Well done weaving. I would not pick those colors together but I think the colors did not come true on the photo. That nice heavy fabric will make a useful table runner.


Thank you MMWRay, the colors were the ones recommended in the project and are more subtle in person. Turquoise, gold, lavender and orange on a cranberry base.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, that is stunning! Wow. Definitely worth all your hard work.


Thanks so much, JanetLee!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Gorgeous


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful weave! I live the intense colors. This is something I would like to try some day.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

One of a kind, so interesting the description. Thanks as I'm just starting to weave. Didn't understand all the details, but I can appreciate the work done on this.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Babalou said:


> Thank you MMWRay, the colors were the ones recommended in the project and are more subtle in person. Turquoise, gold, lavender and orange on a cranberry base.


I figured my monitor was not doing your work justice. I need to make something similar for my long rectangular table but I plan to stick to a simple twill.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the colors are amazing. Looks kinda earthy but bright. You weaving is great and you did it must make ya feel wonderful. I am sure you will use it all the time. I would.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing! The colors give a sort of subtle stained glass effect...so beautiful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sbeth53 said:


> Amazing! The colors give a sort of subtle stained glass effect...so beautiful.


Thank you! I hadn't thought of that but you are right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So glad you have posted this for all to see, Barbara! Your weaving is lovely- and this runner is spectacular.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful! Beautiful work.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow. That is really beautiful.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome runner! Love your colors!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome runner! Love your colors!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful! Well done!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you have posted this for all to see, Barbara! Your weaving is lovely- and this runner is spectacular.


Thanks so much, Julie. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you Woodstockgranny, Bfireboivin, Betty biovin and spins2knit.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Gaildh said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you, Gaildh.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

BirchPoint said:


> Beautiful weave! I live the intense colors. This is something I would like to try some day.


Thank you, BirchPoint. They are more subtle in person. I brightened the colors with my camera.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wordancer said:


> One of a kind, so interesting the description. Thanks as I'm just starting to weave. Didn't understand all the details, but I can appreciate the work done on this.


I certainly wouldn't recommend rep weave to a beginner! It was a real challenge. The mop yarn makes it rather heavy which I like. It won't move around much.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MMWRay said:


> I figured my monitor was not doing your work justice. I need to make something similar for my long rectangular table but I plan to stick to a simple twill.


My next project is getting measured now for a 4 harness project that will be huck lace. Something much easier, I hope!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> I think the colors are amazing. Looks kinda earthy but bright. You weaving is great and you did it must make ya feel wonderful. I am sure you will use it all the time. I would.


Thank you, Helen (it is Helen, right?). I decided to put it on our dresser in the bedroom where I can see it all the time. The colors are more subtle in person.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful work. You can be proud of this.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> Beautiful work. You can be proud of this.


Thanks so much, sock-yarn. Even DH, who normally appreciates my work, said WOW!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Your woven table runner is so beautiful!!!!!

Hazel


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> Oh my goodness! Your woven table runner is so beautiful!!!!!
> 
> Hazel


Thank you so much, Hazel. I'm so happy it turned out because at one point I was so frustrated that I almost trashed it.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

Beautiful!! Learning weaving so not sure I understand all the information. So happy to see a picture of a weaving project. Wish more would post pictures.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

farmlady said:


> Beautiful!! Learning weaving so not sure I understand all the information. So happy to see a picture of a weaving project. Wish more would post pictures.


Thank you! It takes me quite awhile to make something but I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Absolutely beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. I dont weave, but i can still appreciate all the work that goes into a piece.


----------

